# Schriftart der gesammten Homepage auch im Internet Explorer ändern



## ?php (10. Oktober 2010)

Hi an alle im Forum!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich möchte die gesammte Schriftart meiner Homepage über ein CSS-File ändern.
Das Funktioniert auch im Firefox, Chrome, Opera und Safari, aber im Internet-Explorer nicht!

Hier der CSS-Code:

```
@font-face { 
	font-family:Zekton;
	font-weight: normal;
	src:url("/data/zekton.eot"); }
```

Ich habe es schon mit eot-Files, pfr-Files und ttf-Files probiert, aber im IE nimmt es nur manche Schriftarten an! Habe ich was falsch gemacht?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen,
?php


----------



## SpiceLab (10. Oktober 2010)

Funktioniert es mit dieser zusätzlichen Regel auch nicht?

```
body { font-family:Zekton; }
```


----------



## ?php (10. Oktober 2010)

Leider funktionierts so auch nicht!


----------



## SpiceLab (10. Oktober 2010)

Diese Aussage solltest du hier mal präzisieren ... welche funktionieren denn?


?php hat gesagt.:


> aber im IE nimmt es nur manche Schriftarten an!


----------



## ?php (11. Oktober 2010)

MicroMieps und FonceSans (sind alles externe Schriftarten!)


----------



## SpiceLab (11. Oktober 2010)

Wenn dem so ist, ist hier wohl auch kein Kraut gewachsen, denn in deinem gezeigten CSS ist kein Fehler ausfindig zu machen.


----------



## ?php (11. Oktober 2010)

Das ist komisch!
Vieleicht kann man es ja auf einem anderen Weg lösen!


----------



## SpiceLab (11. Oktober 2010)

Was soll denn daran komisch sein? 

Nur zur Randbemerkung: *@font-face* wird seit je her vom IE unterstützt, genauer seit IE 4 und CSS2.0 (siehe http://de.selfhtml.org/css/eigenschaften/schrift_datei.htm#font_face), und somit schon lange bevor es in jüngster Zeit in CSS3 eine Renaissance erfuhr, und nun nach und nach von den übrigen Browsern interpretiert wird.

http://webfonts.info/wiki/index.php?title=@font-face_support_in_Internet_Explorer weist  darauf hin, dass es sich hierbei um eine "True Type"-Schriftart handeln muß, die ins EOT-Format konvertiert wurde, damit der Webfont vom IE unterstützt wird.

Und hier wird dann wohl auch die Ursache deines Problems liegen, für die es auf der CSS-Ebene keine Lösung gibt, außer den Webfont zu wechseln.


----------



## ?php (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich vermute auch, dass es am ttf-File liegt!

Trotzdem Danke


----------



## harryman (12. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

ich denke auch, dass der IE diesen Font nicht erkennt, selbst wenn man ihn noch so gut offeriert.
==> Lieber Standardfonts nehmen...


----------



## ?php (13. Oktober 2010)

Naja, muss ich wohl eine andere Font nehmen!


----------



## SpiceLab (13. Oktober 2010)

?php hat gesagt.:


> Naja, muss ich wohl eine andere Font nehmen!


Mein Reden 



spicelab hat gesagt.:


> http://webfonts.info/wiki/index.php?title=@font-face_support_in_Internet_Explorer weist  darauf hin, dass es sich hierbei um eine "True Type"-Schriftart handeln muß, die ins EOT-Format konvertiert wurde, damit der Webfont vom IE unterstützt wird.
> 
> Und hier wird dann wohl auch *die Ursache deines Problems* liegen, *für die es auf der CSS-Ebene keine Lösung gibt, außer den Webfont zu wechseln.*


----------

